# Birnbeck Pier and surrounding buildings 1995/2001



## Lady Grey (Nov 6, 2010)

I know that Birnbeck Pier has been featured before on this site (with some excellent photos I might add) but 
Weston Super-Mare is a place that I love to visit. I went there a couple of time as a child and enjoyed it. It was only as an adult that I really got to know it.

I first saw Birnbeck Pier back in 1995, it had not long closed but decay had already started to set in. I have visited quite a few times since. I was pleased to discover that a restoration fund had been set up. They managed to restore the small building next to the entrance of the pier. When I last visited back in 2003, the building was open as an information centre for Weston and the Pier. It was run by an organisation called Friends of Birnbeck Pier. I think they may have got a grant to help with the restoration. According to an article I've read elsewhere, English Heritage were providing some money to test the main platform part of the structure.

Birnbeck Pier was designed by Eugenius Birch and was opened in 1867. It has been a real roller coaster of an existence for the pier, suffering from fire damage and damage by storms. It is a grade II listed Pier, but that status doesn't seem to have been able to save it from deterioration. The Pier was closed for safety reasons in 1994.

The Pier was sold to Urban splash in 2006. The repair work was estimated to be 4,000,000 pounds. According to the latest entry in the wikipedia article where I found the history, Urban Splash have put the pier up for sale this year, because they are no longer in a position to redevelop the pier due to the recession. I know the pier can never be the tourist attraction that it used to be, but it will be a shame if it is converted into a hotel and flats. I sincerely hope that a rescue plan can be implemented in the near future, before the sea claims another victim of neglect.

The following photos are from two separate visits to the pier in 1995 and 2001. I apologise for the quality of the photos - a combination of a crap camera and dull weather on both occasions! 

1995
































2001






This building used to be a signaling station for the trams that used to run through Weston. To me this is a successful restoration, if only the money could have been found to restore the pier to this standard. 
















The Pier Master's House


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 7, 2010)

Delightful buildings. Really like your pics and some great info.


----------



## Lady Grey (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you for your comments, the Birnbeck Pier is a place that I love to visit.


----------



## Lady Grey (Nov 10, 2010)

When I visited Birnbeck Pier in 2001 Pier View information centre was open to the public. Amongst the things you could purchase was a subscription to The Friends of the old pier society newsletter so I signed up. I was sent some nice newsletters with good information and some old photos and advertisements for Birnbeck Pier. I have reproduced some of the collection so that you might get an idea of how the Pier used to look. 

The photos are not great quality, so I have enlarged them a little so that more detail can be seen. As the photos appeared in a newsletter that I paid for, I don't think there should be a problem with copy write. Let me know if this is not the case.





















The coat hanger like object in the back ground could be the Airships ride. Looks flimsy doesn't it?


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 11, 2010)

I saw this pier a couple of years ago..seems such a shame.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lady Grey (Nov 11, 2010)

You're welcome


----------



## skeleton key (Nov 13, 2010)

I think this is a very interesting place and
il be vist here soon .
Thanks for posting .
If your available and want 2 tour Pm

SK


----------



## thmaga (Nov 16, 2010)

Mshegs said:


> The photos are not great quality, so I have enlarged them a little so that more detail can be seen. As the photos appeared in a newsletter that I paid for, I don't think there should be a problem with copy write. Let me know if this is not the case.



Well technically even if you purchase a copy of a newsletter you don't have the rights to reproduce the photographs, but in this case the copyright holder is unlikely to be concerned. Something to note for the future though 

Thanks for posting your photos, interesting too see how some restoration has occurred.


----------



## Lady Grey (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you for that information, and your comments.



thmaga said:


> Thanks for posting your photos, interesting too see how some restoration has occurred.



Unfortunately some of the slates from the roof have been removed from the Pier View building - bloody thieving vandals!


----------

